# Wie groß Quarantäne Becken für Koi?



## kingman (16. März 2010)

HI ,ja ich bins wieder 
Ich hab ne frage ,unzwar wie groß 
muss ein Quarantäne Becken sein?
Es sollen ca 5-7 Koi ins becken mit den größen von 7-10 und 10-15 cm.
Und wie sollte ih vorgehen wenn die kleinen ankommen (keine angst ist nur vorstellung)
Ich danke schonmal für fragen .
Philipp


----------



## kingman (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie groß Quarantäne Becken für Koi?*

Hat keiner ne antwort für mich parat?


----------



## Christine (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie groß Quarantäne Becken für Koi?*



kingman schrieb:


> Ich danke schonmal für fragen



Hi Philipp,

um Antworten hattest Du aber doch gar nicht gebeten...

Aber ein niedliches Userbild hast Du !


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie groß Quarantäne Becken für Koi?*

Ohhh Sorry,
ganz übersehen.

Als Becken kannst du dir ein Faltbecken besorgen. Gibt es in diversen größen. Als Filter einen einfachen Durchlauffilter. Bei regelmäßigen Wasserwechseln hat man auch die Wasserparameter im Griff.

Hier z.B. http://www.faltbecken.eu/Faltbecken-bis-5000-Liter/?XTCsid=e246a6e42502af5728c1377a2430f4d6

Ich halte fast ein halbes Jahr lang 7 Koi von 30-50 cm in einem 3900 Liter Becken.

Bei deinen Koi würde ich 1500 Liter nicht unterschreiten, Größer ist gleich besser und einfacher. Die Wasserwerte kippen von heute auf morgen einfach um wenn das Becken zu klein ist.


----------



## kingman (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie groß Quarantäne Becken für Koi?*

Danke Uwe 
Die pn kannst du löschen 
Endlich jemand der ne antwort parat hat


----------



## Christine (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie groß Quarantäne Becken für Koi?*

Hi Philipp,

[OT]Du musst noch viel geduldiger werden. Du hast die Frage doch erst heute Nacht gestellt und die meisten waren doch tagsüber auf der Arbeit und viele anschließend noch im Garten. Und nicht jeder weiß das, was Du wissen möchtest. Manchmal dauert es halt ein paar Tage, bis man die gewünschte Antwort erhält.[/OT]


----------



## kingman (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie groß Quarantäne Becken für Koi?*



kingman schrieb:


> HI ,ja ich bins wieder
> Ich hab ne frage ,unzwar wie groß
> muss ein Quarantäne Becken sein?
> Es sollen ca 5-7 Koi ins becken mit den größen von 7-10 und 10-15 cm.
> ...


Also natürlich Antworten ,sorry


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie groß Quarantäne Becken für Koi?*

@Elschen

Ich bin auch immer ungeduldig wenn ich mal was frage  Siehe PH-Thread :smoki


----------

